

MINIX 3: a Modular, Self-Healing Posix-compatible Operating System - thirsteh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx3KuE7UjGA?2

======
thirsteh
The video is from 2010, but it provides an accurate introduction to MINIX 3.x
by Andrew Tanenbaum himself. Version 3.2 was just released:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5272980>

Original post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1494386>

